# Sighting in the 17hmr



## SouthernCoyote (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi, i just got a savage 17hmr the other day and have had some problems sighting it in. The first day i shot it i was able to get three bullets into a 1" group at 100 yards, but the next day I shot and missed two crows I should've hit. After that I went and shot it at 100 yards and was way off!
Since the first day I haven't been able to hit anything accurately. I don't know if it is me,the gun,or the scope causing the problem. I belive it might be me because nothing has happened to throw the scope off. I would appreciate any advice.

P.s. I have a BSA contender scope on the rifle


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

the scope prolly wont keep the zero.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

You need to be a little more specific. What is "way off"? What does "haven't been able to hit anything accurately" mean? Are you using a solid bench and rest when sighting in?

The scope is easy to check out by simply switching to another scope from another rifle to check out accuracy. Personally the only BSA scope I did buy I ended up giving away. It just happened to be a BSA Contender target scope with A/O. Just didn't like the clarity at all.

Keep in mind that crows are about 50% feathers. Remove the feathers and that crow is about the size of a average rat. You can hit them and not know it if it is not a dead center hit.


----------



## squirrelshooter97 (Mar 20, 2007)

Just me but i would second the idea that the scope is at fault i have a marlin 917v and i have a bushnell trophy on it and it has kept the zero since the day it was sighted in. peace out good luck.

squirrelshooter


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Were all the screws glued in with lock-tite or nail polish or something? If not, they can come loose with the vibration and heating of the sight-in. Then when everything cools off, you have movement.


----------



## SouthernCoyote (Mar 16, 2007)

hi i got the gun sighted in again and is shooting great now! have not had a problem since. Thanks for the advice guys


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Did you find a cause, or did it just go away?


----------



## SouthernCoyote (Mar 16, 2007)

A screw was a little loose on the scope ring causing the scope to move some. After fixed that it shoots great. I cant believe i didn't notice that screw before!


----------

